# Question about child benefit/ working tax credit



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya 

Only me again.... I am wondering a couple of things really:-

When do you apply for child benefit/working family tax credit etc (or whatever its called)? How do you do this?, How long does it take? Just thinking ahead as we don't know whether this possible match will be done quickly although i have a gut feeling that it is gonna be quick 

Thanks

Nefe
xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Nefe

You can apply for these when the child moves in.  Child Benefit for LAC children was taking 8-12 weeks when I chased them in July.

Tax credit - don't know - I've still not looked at this.........

Fingers crossed for your match.
Love
Ot x


----------



## babyblues101 (Nov 25, 2007)

Child tax credit you ring up and ask them to send you out the pack with the forms. Do you have the no.?


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi hun

Child benifit took me about 4weeks to sort out from start to finish, i would get the forms completed ASAP even if its just with all your info in it ready! 

Tax credits- look scary however took me about 20mins to fill in and took about 3weeks to get my money- money went into bank about 10days before i gotthe letter to advise me of how much we would get and when (i knew amount just not date ect)

have a look at this website as it will tell you how much you will get in ref to tax credits ect

www.entitledto.co.uk

Good luck

M J
xxxx

/links


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks OT, i am keeping fingers, toes everything crossed for us LOL!!

Hi Babyblues, i don't have the number for them.. do you have it??

Hi MJ, I have looked at tax credits and they look extremely scary, what stuff do i need to have to be able to fill it in correctly?

Nefe
xx


----------



## babyblues101 (Nov 25, 2007)

will pm you the no.


----------



## babyblues101 (Nov 25, 2007)

also as for the question on whats needed to fill it in, they send you a booklet with the forms to help you fill it in


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I will later on/during this week put together a guide on what you need for Child Benifit and also Tax credits

if you have an urgent questions before i do it then please feel free to pm me

Nefe- you need Birth certs for cild benifit however just the forms for tax credits

xxxx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Babyblues

Thansk MJ- Is it after you get the adoption order you apply then or after you have littlie placed? (sorry don't know whether you get Birth Cert straight away )

Nefexx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

HI

The form we filled in for CB had a bit about adoption on it and we sent a letter from our SW, we didn't have to send birth certs.

Love
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Old Timer said:


> HI
> 
> The form we filled in for CB had a bit about adoption on it and we sent a letter from our SW, we didn't have to send birth certs.
> 
> ...


Maybe because you had a letter from your SW- i know we sent ours however maybe i just sent them in as the forms are the same for birth children as adopted children

Nefe- you should get 2 copies once you have been formally matched at panel however you may need to chase your little one/s SW up for them!

xxx


----------

